# Drucker der nicht eintrocknet und niedrige Folgekosten hat?



## Tim1974 (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Drucker für Text und Grafiken (Noten usw.), der günstig in der Anschaffung und vorallem den Folgekosten ist, also nicht eintrocknet, auch wenn er mal paar Monate aus bleibt. Tintenstrahler haben da ja meines Wissens nach einen schlechten Ruf, jedenfalls nach dem was ich so höre. 

Nun habe ich mal nach Nadeldruckern gesucht, denn früher (vor gut 25 Jahren) hatte ich 9- und 24-Nadeldrucker und war damit sehr zufrieden.
Allerdings kosten die heute anscheinend ein Vermögen, Preise von 200-800 Euro sind da wohl aktuell die Regel, nur warum sind die so extrem teuer geworden?

Was ich nicht will ist ein Laserdrucker, weil ich den Tonerstaub nicht einatmen will, Wohn-/Schlafraum ist bei mir eins.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. Juli 2017)

Mein Tip ist hier trotzdem ganz klar der Laserdrucker.
Mein farblaserdrucker hat vor 3 Jahren schon nicht viel gekostet, druckt in super Qualitaet und wenn er mal 9 monate nix druckt und wieder eingeschaltet wird funktioniert er sofort tadellos.

Ich wuerde nie wieder einen Tintenstrahldrucker kaufen, ich hatte so viele die ich wegschmeissen musste wegen eintrocknung. Auch sehr teure Geraete fuer ueber 400euro....das war einfach aergerlich.

Mit Nadeldruckern kenne ich mich nicht aus.....vielleicht ist ein alter plotter mit stiften.eine Loesung 

Zum Thema Gesundheit und Toner:
Solange das Geraert nicht arbeitet, entstehen auch keine Toner Luftverschmutzungen.
Desweiteren haben die meisten Geraete Wlan, d.h du kannst den Drucker, und so habe ich es auch gemacht, einfach in die Abstellkammer oder einen anderen Raum stellen.


----------



## taks (14. Juli 2017)

Noch ein bisschen Literatur zum Thema Laserdrucker: 
Gesundheitsgefahren durch Laserdrucker bannen | c't Magazin
Farb-Laser Drucker | Der Blaue Engel


----------



## fotoman (14. Juli 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht will ist ein Laserdrucker, weil ich den Tonerstaub nicht einatmen will, Wohn-/Schlafraum ist bei mir eins.


Tja, dann gibt das nichts. Entweder eine Tintenstrafhldrucker, der immer am Stromnetz ist und alle paar Tage/Wochen eine nutzlose Seite druckt. Oder einen Laser, den man halt nur bei geöffnetem Fenster nutzt, wenn mehr wie eine Seite gedruckt wird.

Das ganze dann in S/W (mehr konnte ein Nadeldrucker auch nicht, wenn es einem um die Folgekosten ging) ab 40 Euro
HP Laserjet Pro M12w (18 s/min., USB, Wifi) [Amazon.fr] - mydealz.de

Im Zweifel kann man sich auch einen passend konstruierten Drucker suchen und dann sowas
Clean Office Carbon Feinstaubfilter fur Drucker
anbringen. Das wird bei den Billigdruckern aber nicht immer funktioneiren. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich das bei meinem fast 20 jahre alten HP 6L angbringen sollte).

Sonst bliebe natürlich auch so ein Hammerteil
OKI Data ML3390eco Matrixdrucker Fur Unternehmen | eBay
das man nur außerhalb der Ruhezeiten nutzt und hofft, dass das Farbband nich nach einem halben Jahr Nichtgebrauch eintrocknet (hatte ich früher durchaus, egal bo beim Drucker oder der Schreibmaschine).


----------



## NatokWa (14. Juli 2017)

Mein Canon Tintenstrahler ist selbst nach nem Jahr ohne Benutzung nicht im Gerngsten eingetrocknet , und der war komplet aus . 

Es kommt stark drauf an WIE der Durcker die Tinte auf's Blatt bringt , Piezo-Technik mit Ultrafeinen Tröpfchen ist äußerst Austrockenresistent weil da nix OFFEN ist was austrocknen kann (allerdings nur wenn die Kristalle auch gleich der eigendliche Druckkopf sind und NICHT wie bei einigen Billigen Lösungen "nur" die Pumpe welche mehrere Düsen befeuern .... DA trocknen die Düsen dann wieder ein weil eben Reste verbleiben ..... Rauszufinden WELCHE Bauart ein entsprechender Drucker hat ist allerdings Sisyphusarbeit .....

BTW : Vernünftige FarbNADELDrucker sind kaum noch zu bekommen ...... und selbst die besten davon hatten nicht unbedingt das was heutzutage als gutes Druckbild gilt (Kaum abstuffungen bei Farben etc. Mit Glück können die 256 Farben , eher weniger) ALs reine Schwarz/Weiß Drucker sind gute Modelle allerdings weiterhin ungeschlagen , außer bei Geschwindigkeit+Lautstärke .


----------



## Körschgen (14. Juli 2017)

Tintendrucker trocknen aus wenn sie einfach ausgeschaltet/vom Strom getrennt werden, bevor der Druckkopf in Parkposition fährt und luftdicht versiegelt wird.


----------



## Malkolm (14. Juli 2017)

Wenn du wirklich nur alle paar Monate etwas drucken willst empfehle ich nen Copy-Shop, Einen eigenen Drucker dafür anschaffen lohnt nicht wirklich.


----------



## azzih (14. Juli 2017)

Tintenstrahl trocknet halt ein, sowohl die Patrone als auch der Druckkopf. Da lässt sich wenig machen. 

Laser ist imo immer die sinnvollere Variante. Vor allem wenn man sich vor dem Kauf kundig macht was die Toner nachkaufen kostet und obs billige alternativ-Toner gibt. Druckkosten sind bei Laser halt generell niedriger und man hat keine Probleme mit Verschmieren, Austrocknen, Verstopfungen etc.
Das Feinstaubproblem kann man auch relativ leicht lösen: Wlan Drucker und den irgendwo in den Gang stellen oder so. Hab ich bei mir so gemacht. Hab ein Brother Monochrom Laser und bin sehr zufrieden damit und das schon seit Jahren. Mit Tintenstrahldruckern diverser Hersteller war ich immer unzufrieden.


----------



## Körschgen (14. Juli 2017)

Es gibt auch endlich Tintenstrahldrucker mit Tanks.

Die kosten halt einmalig mehr. Dafür kostet die Farbe ein Bruchteil von Patronen.


Ich nutze selbst aber auch Laser, da ich auf Farbe verzichten kann.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Tips!

Vom Druckbild her wäre mir natürlich ein Tintenstrahler am liebsten, vorallem weil ich dann auch Fotos drucken könnte, aber dann müßte ich mir sicher sein, ein Modell zu erwischen, was halt nicht eintrocknet, sofern es das wirklich gibt.
Ich werde mir die Canon-Modelle aber nochmal gründlich anschauen, sind die alle beständig gegen Eintrocknen oder nur eine bestimmte Baureihe?

Was Laser angeht, ich fand die Dinger schon immer faszinierend und wollte früher als sie noch richtig teuer waren immer gerne einen haben, bevor ich über die Gesundsheitsrisiken gelesen habe. Klar, ich könnte ihn in die Abstellkammer stellen, nur ist es darin sehr warm, weil da hinter einen dünnen Gipswand die dicken Heizungsrohre verlaufen, außerdem gibt es da kein Fenster, also hat die Tür Lüftungsschlitze drinn, eine Abschirmung vor dem Staub gibt es da dadurch dann leider auch nicht.
Am besten wäre dann wohl einen Laserdrucker auf den überdachten Balkon zu stellen und zu hoffen, daß kein Regensturm ihn doch nass werden läßt... 
Aber die sind sicher nicht geeingnet für draußen, auch wegen den großen Luftfeuchtigkeitsschwankungen und direkten Sonneneinstrahlung, da würde der wahrscheinlich schnell kaputt gehen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. Juli 2017)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Mein Canon Tintenstrahler ist selbst nach nem Jahr ohne Benutzung nicht im Gerngsten eingetrocknet , und der war komplet aus .
> 
> Es kommt stark drauf an WIE der Durcker die Tinte auf's Blatt bringt , Piezo-Technik mit Ultrafeinen Tröpfchen ist äußerst Austrockenresistent weil da nix OFFEN ist was austrocknen kann (allerdings nur wenn die Kristalle auch gleich der eigendliche Druckkopf sind und NICHT wie bei einigen Billigen Lösungen "nur" die Pumpe welche mehrere Düsen befeuern .... DA trocknen die Düsen dann wieder ein weil eben Reste verbleiben ..... Rauszufinden WELCHE Bauart ein entsprechender Drucker hat ist allerdings Sisyphusarbeit .....
> 
> BTW : Vernünftige FarbNADELDrucker sind kaum noch zu bekommen ...... und selbst die besten davon hatten nicht unbedingt das was heutzutage als gutes Druckbild gilt (Kaum abstuffungen bei Farben etc. Mit Glück können die 256 Farben , eher weniger) ALs reine Schwarz/Weiß Drucker sind gute Modelle allerdings weiterhin ungeschlagen , außer bei Geschwindigkeit+Lautstärke .


Also mein Canon IP 3300 is mir schon nach 2 Monaten des Nichtdruckens eingetrocknet, da hat selbst destilliertes Wasser nicht geholfen in dem der Druckkopf lag zum Einweichen. Das war ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden da der Druckkopf geringfügig billiger ist als der Drucker neu gekostet hat. 

@Tim1974

Auch Canon ist nicht Eintrocknungssicher weder die noch eine andere Baureihe!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juli 2017)

Also mein canon S520 trocknet aber nicht ein und der wird nur einmal im jahr genutzt um die steuererklärung aus zu drucken. 
Dazu hat mein bruder ein multifunktionsgerät von canon (drucken, scannen, kopieren,fax) und der kam bis jetzt auch noch nicht zu mir, weil das ding nicht druckt. Obwohl... einmal kam er mit problemen. Aber da hat ein blitz die elektronik gegrillt. (hing an telefon-leitung)


----------



## Körschgen (15. Juli 2017)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Also mein Canon IP 3300 is mir schon nach 2 Monaten des Nichtdruckens eingetrocknet, da hat selbst destilliertes Wasser nicht geholfen in dem der Druckkopf lag zum Einweichen. Das war ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden da der Druckkopf geringfügig billiger ist als der Drucker neu gekostet hat.
> 
> @Tim1974
> 
> Auch Canon ist nicht Eintrocknungssicher weder die noch eine andere Baureihe!






Es macht schon einen kleinen Unterschied, ob man ein aktuelles Gerät oder eins aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt betrachtet.

Ebenfalls trocknet jeder Tintenstrahldrucker ein, wenn man ihn nicht in die Parkposition fahren lässt!


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Juli 2017)

Und in der Parkposition ist die Tintenpatrone dann sozusagen verschlossen und trocknet garantiert nicht ein?

Ich weiß nur das z.B. mein Vater 3-4 Tintenstraldrucker stehen hat und fast jährlich einen neuen kauft, weil er meint, der letzte würde schon wieder nicht mehr richtig funktionieren und auch immer über hohe Tintenkosten jammert, darum hab ich selbst seit Jahren gar keinen Drucker gekauft.


----------



## fotoman (15. Juli 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Es macht schon einen kleinen Unterschied, ob man ein aktuelles Gerät oder eins aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt betrachtet.


Ist der Ruf erst einmal ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert. Der Ruf der Tinteneintrocker ist bei mir am Boden, wenn ich die Teile nicht täglch nutze. Ob es dann einzelne Hersteller gibt, bei denen einzelne, handverlesene Geräte eine speziellen Baureihe das Probelm nicht zeigen, ist mir persönlich egal.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Und in der Parkposition ist die Tintenpatrone dann sozusagen verschlossen und trocknet garantiert nicht ein?


Das nützt Dir nur etwas, wenn Patrone und Druckkopf eine Einheit bilden (der alte HP Deskjet 500 läßt grüßen). Epson hat so einen Humbug genauso wie HP auch mal behauptet. Trotzdem ist nicht nur mein günstiger All-In-One Epson, sondern auch diverse OfficeJet in den Testsystemen auf der Arbeit eingetrocknet.

Ob das nun eine Fehlkostruktion ist, weil der Drucker nur bei manuellem Anfahren der Parkposition und bei fabrikneuen Dirchtungen korret arbeitet, war uns egal. Die Teile waren Müll und wurden überall (selbst in der Produktion) durch Laserdrucker ersetzt. Da wir nicht mehr 2013 haben, wird es wohl eininge Laserdrucker geben, welche die aktuelen Umweltstandards einhalten. Aber die kosten vermutlch mehr wie Du ausgeben willst.


----------



## Jimiblu (15. Juli 2017)

http://www.canon.de/support/consume...?type=drivers&language=&os=WINDOWS 7 (64-bit)

Den haben wir seit 2011, und da ist bis jetzt nichts eingetrocknet. Gelegentlich drucken wir (Frauchen und ich) uns eine Vorlesung oder ein Paper aus, manchmal steht das Ding aber auch 2 Monate nur ausgeschaltet rum. Die Patronen dafür habe ich irgendwo bei ebay geholt für 20€ mit 20 Patronen oder so, sehe keinen Unterschied. 
Ich drucke damit aber auch keine Fotos, nur Diagramme, Vorlesungen und sowas.

Ist halt nix besonderes, reicht für den Alltagsgebrauch.


----------



## Körschgen (15. Juli 2017)

Auch wenn ich nachvollziehen kann wieso man es nicht tut, vermute ich, dass die wenigsten die Original Patronen verwenden/verwendet haben.


Wenn man die 2 Faktoren berücksichtigt (Parken und Original Farbe), dann trocknet eigtl nie was ein.

Ob das einem die horrenden Kosten wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

An der Stelle noch mal der Hinweis auf die neueren Modelle mit Tank.

Für mich ist aber auch SW Laser optimal.


----------



## Uziflator (16. Juli 2017)

Einfach einen mit Nachfülltanks kaufen  gibt´s von Epson und Brother , Canon ist mit Jahren Verspätung jetzt auch dabei

Multifunktionsgeräte mit Besonderheiten: Refill-System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die von Canon gibts nur bei denen direkt.


----------



## Klaus95 (21. November 2017)

Ich kann dir nur meine persönliche Empfehlung aussprechen mit der ich seit 1 Jahre perfekt voran komme. 
Habe einen Brother 3142CW. Dieser hat neu 170 € gekostet (Die besten Laserdrucker Test 2017 auf BestAdvisor.de).
Betreibe ich den mit jeglichen Nachbaupatronen, immer mit den günstigsten die bei Ebay oder Amazon verfügbar sind.
Es gibts mal 4 Farben für 8,90€ inkl. Versand. Druckkosten von weit unter 1ct pro Seite. Beidseitiger Druck ist nicht möglich. Druckauflösung: 2400 x 600 dpi.
Die Qualität ist aber nicht perfekt. Für mein Geschäft und meine Rechnungen reichts aber locker.


----------

